# xserver lässt sich nichmehr starten



## xunnamedx (16. Januar 2006)

Hallo ich habe gestern Debian auf meinem System installiert ging alles wunderbar,
bis auf das ich unter Gnome nur 640x400 auswählen konnte gut schnell gegoogelt und die vermeindliche Lösung gefunden habe in der XF86Config-4 meine Auflösung eigetragen nachdem ich startx augerufen hatte kamen nur komische Striche und nach ca 2 secs geht er zurück in die konsole mit einem fatal error connection reset by peer on X server.

Danach hab ich es mit dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 versucht aber alles hilft nichts ich kann ihn nichteinmal mehr mit 640x... starten 

habe eine nvidia geforce und es mit den vesa und nv treibern versucht wer weiss viell liegts daran 

Wäre nett wenn mir jemand hilft Danke im voraus


----------



## The Hacky (17. Januar 2006)

Probier mal dies hier:

```
dexconf -o /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
```
 Und danach dann nochmal ein:

```
dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
```


----------

